# Is a Barnett Demon worth the expense and effort?



## GA native (Aug 22, 2016)

A few years ago, my Dad cleaned out a closet. And I wound up with a few old stick bows and a crossbow.

The stick bows I've put to use. I can slaughter an apple from inside 20 yards. The crossbow, I cleaned it up, and hung it on the bow racks.

This afternoon I got curious and took it out. I cocked it, loaded a bolt, took aim, and fired. The bolt flew out sideways and landed about 20' away. The second bolt hit the bag. Third bolt sailed. Fourth and fifth hit the bag, from 20 yards.

And that was when I noticed the serving was fraying out. And the front sight fell loose. And the 30+ year old fletching was coming off the bolts.

So, I'll have to drill and tap the screw, to reattach the sight.
New string. And have the cams retimed when the string is installed.
Reflecth the bolts

And I have no idea why some of the bolts were flying sideways. Perhaps the loose flecthing.

Or for about the same money, I could get a new Center Point sniper 370. $250, on sale at Cabela's.

So the question is: Is the Demon worth the effort? I get the feeling that 30 years ago, it was a bottom of the line crossbow. And for the same money, I could get another bottom of the line crossbow... with a scope.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 22, 2016)

When you cock a crossbow,  you have to be sure and apply equal draw to both sides of the rail or your knocking point will be off center and cause the bolt to fly weird.  Wax the serving just like you would a compound bow, hit it with a hair dryer on high to melt the wax into the string, draw with an even stroke on both sides (a cocking rope is the easiest/cheapest way to accomplish this) and try again before worrying about spending money.  As long as the string itself isn't frayed under the serving, that is.


----------



## GA native (Aug 22, 2016)

ryanh487 said:


> When you cock a crossbow,  you have to be sure and apply equal draw to both sides of the rail or your knocking point will be off center and cause the bolt to fly weird.  Wax the serving just like you would a compound bow, hit it with a hair dryer on high to melt the wax into the string, draw with an even stroke on both sides (a cocking rope is the easiest/cheapest way to accomplish this) and try again before worrying about spending money.  As long as the string itself isn't frayed under the serving, that is.



Yeah, I was careful about that. I went to Barnett's website this morning and read the instructions. So I know my string was centered. It was just a few of them that sailed, and the flecthing was shot on them.

The serving I could retie, but the string is a pale bleached out color, and fuzzy. 30 years of sitting in a moldy closet doing nothing... does dacron rot?


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 22, 2016)

GA native said:


> The serving I could retie, but the string is a pale bleached out color, and fuzzy. 30 years of sitting in a moldy closet doing nothing... does dacron rot?



If it's in a controlled environment, very very slowly. If it's subjected to moisture and temperature changes, a little faster.  not sure if 30 years is past it's lifespan or not though.  

Honestly, on second thought, i'd probably just clean it up and display it for nostalgia sake and then go get one of the faster, newer models that you won't have to worry about string replacement on for a long time.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Aug 22, 2016)

I would hang it on the wall and get a new one.


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wax the serving? Go ahead and wax the serving if you want it to separate a whole lot faster...ask me how I know. Lessons learned in life, fortunately at an early age. Only wax the exposed string, you'll thank me later.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 23, 2016)

deerslayer0369 said:


> Wax the serving? Go ahead and wax the serving if you want it to separate a whole lot faster...ask me how I know. Lessons learned in life, fortunately at an early age. Only wax the exposed string, you'll thank me later.



both my compounds have the serving waxed, and melted in with a hair dryer.  one has lasted 16 years and the other 13 years with no issue.  crossbow is going on 4 years.  not sure how wax would mess up the serving.


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Aug 23, 2016)

16 yrs on a string set...ever heard of string stretch. Bet you'd be really impressed with your equipment if you'd replace that almost two decade old string set... Back to the point of serving and wax. The wax will penetrate the serving almost like a lubricant. Serving is supposed to remain tightly wound to protect the string material from damage as it goes around the cams and idlers. Over time, much shorter time than usual, the serving will begin to come lose in those areas bc of the wax...especially in the cam roll over position. Long story short, it exposes the actual string to unnecessary, potentially catastrophic, damage. Just what all reputable techs I've ever did any business with explained to me. I may not be saying it in the most understanding way but that's the way I understand it.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 23, 2016)

deerslayer0369 said:


> 16 yrs on a string set...ever heard of string stretch. Bet you'd be really impressed with your equipment if you'd replace that almost two decade old string set... Back to the point of serving and wax. The wax will penetrate the serving almost like a lubricant. Serving is supposed to remain tightly wound to protect the string material from damage as it goes around the cams and idlers. Over time, much shorter time than usual, the serving will begin to come lose in those areas bc of the wax...especially in the cam roll over position. Long story short, it exposes the actual string to unnecessary, potentially catastrophic, damage. Just what all reputable techs I've ever did any business with explained to me. I may not be saying it in the most understanding way but that's the way I understand it.



That makes sense.  To be honest I hardly shoot either compound any more, especially since the 16 year old bow is a youth bow that I outgrew 13 years ago, but was recently borrowed and used successfully in the last couple of years.  The other has had pretty light use over it's life span. I'm sure the wear would be more evident with heavier use.


----------



## GA native (Aug 23, 2016)

So after I axed ya'll if a demon was worth rebuilding, I dove back into researching it.
I found a PDF of the owner's manual. Swapping out strings is pretty straightforward. Timing the cams is too.
Barnett may be able to sell me a new string for $30. Still waiting for them to respond.
And I found new bolts at Midway for $25. I already have 125 grain tri blades.

So far, I am under $50. This white elephant may be pressed into service after all. 

Really, I just want to get out there during bow season, and scout for piggies. I don't know if I can get close enough to kill them with my recurve, inside 20 yards. But a 150 lb crossbow would double my range.


----------



## Freddygallant4 (Mar 22, 2022)

GA native said:


> So after I axed ya'll if a demon was worth rebuilding, I dove back into researching it.
> I found a PDF of the owner's manual. Swapping out strings is pretty straightforward. Timing the cams is too.
> Barnett may be able to sell me a new string for $30. Still waiting for them to respond.
> And I found new bolts at Midway for $25. I already have 125 grain tri blades.
> ...


 Hey man do you still have that demon manual pdf? I've been hurting for it.


----------

